# I DUG UP A BOTTLE THAT IS FROM 1840'S



## bottlebank (May 14, 2005)

I DUG UP A BOTTLE THAT IS FROM 1840'S AND IT IS IN MINT CONDITION NO SCRATCHES OR ANY MARKS OR ANYTHING! ITS ALSO BLACK GLASS BOTTLE


----------



## GuntherHess (May 14, 2005)

is it open or iron pontil? post a photo. Sounds like an ale or whiskey.


----------



## diggermeister (May 14, 2005)

Hello Bottlebank, welcome to the forum. Sounds like you might have a nice find there []. To get the best response from the members here you may wish to post a photo or two (the bottom would be good) of your bottle in the, "What is it before 1900" forum. If you can't post a photo try to give as many details as you can ie; size, color (hold it up to the light) any embossings and what the bottom looks like (any grayish residue?). We all love to share or finds, knowlege, opinions and enthusiasm [sm=lol.gif]!


----------



## bottlebank (May 19, 2005)

i dont think it has any markings i will get a picture on sunday probably


----------

